# AR Questions



## bontop2 (Feb 21, 2006)

I am looking at the AR models so far the Bushmaster Varminter has me locked in has anybody else shot one everything I read about them has them hands down over the DPMS but they are more expensive which when spending the money I believe it is worth the extra.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

My dad has a 20" Varminter from Bushmaster and I have a 16" SS Bull from DPMS with a JP trigger. There is no accuracy advantage to either rifle, they both shoot extremely well. On Monday eve I shot a sub 2" group with mine at 300yds.

I'm not a big fan of 2-stage triggers, however on an AR I think they are the way to go. I have 2 single stage JP's and after fiddling with a couple of 2-stagers I think I like them better for the application. I'll shoot mine some more and then decide.

My rifle has a real affinity for 50gn V-max bullets.


----------



## Nate (Sep 11, 2003)

Remember your ABC's: Armalite, Bushmaster, Colt.

Personally I like the Bushmaster VMatch.

Check out www.ar15.com for Lots of AR stuff.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I agree with the ABC's however I just shot one of the Wilson Combat AR's and it was awsome.

http://www.wilsoncombat.com/

I would take a look.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Wilsons are suppose to be the cat's meow but they will cost you. Smith and Wessons M P line are nice also but then again they will dent your pocket book nicely.

I just ordered this one this week.

http://bushmaster.com/shopping/weapons/bcwvmf16m4orc.asp

It really isn't a varmint rifle per say but I guess that would depend on your definition of the word varmint. :wink:

I'll post pictures when I get her all tricked out. :beer:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Yes that is right they will cost you. If you spend $1200on a Bushmaster though, It's not much more. You will only buy it one time. Some of the models are like $1500 up to $2000. They are sweet though. If you shoot it alot. You will be happy. MOA of less than an inch at 100 Garentee.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

I bought that rifle for 890. Buy the time I'm all done putting the "goodies" on it I'm sure I'll be up around 2000 though maybe even more depending on what tac light I go with.

You got to put "goodies" on!


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Just wanted to mention these guys. http://www.sabredefence.com/sabre_web_catalog21.pdf

They are a relatively new company but I have heard nothing but good about their products. They are worth taking a look at.


----------



## pfast (Feb 8, 2007)

If you havn't already bought one, I own an olympic arms AR-15 with a 20" barrel and built in carry handle and no scope. It shoots awesome and is very accurate. I have shot the bushmaster also and it is an awesome rifle. I don't think you can go to wrong with any AR, they are all built to interchange almost any AR part. If you cant tell I am a complete AR fan. I would like to know what you get if you get one. Good luck.


----------

